
Ask HN: What is your ideal personal email setup? - AliAdams
I still am working with a central Gmail account (forwarders and aliases from different addresses) and am thinking with the new year coming it is a fitting time to make a move to improve my setup. I&#x27;ve always been happy to pay, but have never found a combination which felt &quot;right&quot;.<p>So help inspire me - What is your ideal email stack for personal email?<p>Do you have randomised disposable addresses (if so, how do you generate them? Or are you just using a wildcard?), who hosts your mailbox (or do spend the energy to maintain your own?), and how you view your mail? I have wondered about the benefits of moving to a desktop client, but have never found one for Windows which feels good to use.
======
chupa-chups
Anyone got an idea why it appears "Ask HN" topics are posted more than once
that often right now?

~~~
gus_massa
I guess it's a software glitch.

@OP: Are you reposting because you see an error message?

